# Spring Creek Park, Tomball Tx



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone fished in Spring Creek at Spring Creek Park in Tomball? Pretty sure the white bass do not go that far up, but wandering if there is any other fish in the park, like perch, crappie, cats? Close to the house and would like to take my son out there if there is a possibility of catching something.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Theres not really that much access to the creek from the park. That and its pretty narrow at that point. Prolly some perch in there but its gonna be a few days before you can fish it. Its about 150 yards wide at my house right now. Good squirrel huntin over there though.....at least thats what Ive been told


----------

